

Iphone 5 not the thinnest smartphone in the world - vkalladath
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/iphone-5-worlds-thinnest-smartphone-claim-in-dispute-1096941

======
snogglethorpe
duh?

There are _tons_ of smartphones out there, especially when you considered the
worldwide market, and they're all over the place on specs; some are very thin
indeed. If Apple really did claim the iphone 5 was "thinnest" (I dunno if they
did), they were being a bit silly, because there's almost certainly not any
one specific spec on which the iphone 5 is "best."

That's not a ding against Apple at all, as their strength is not feature
checklists, but making a very well-thought-out combination of features
combined with high build-quality and solid support.

Most of the non-Apple "super thin" smartphones I've seen, for instance, are
way too wide to really use comfortably with one hand. They seemed to follow
the principle of "bigger (screen) is better!" without really thinking through
all the repercussions of that, whereas Apple clearly did think about the issue
when they increased their screen size.

------
Hobonium
Apple's presentations are typically full of impressive-sounding assertions
that are some combination of misleading and outright false. I don't think
anyone but the most naive takes Apple's claims at face value.

------
batista
Make it: "the thinnest smartphone that matters".

